# To Pet Porte or to Sureflap....that is the question!



## loopyloulou (Jan 12, 2012)

Any microchip cat flap owners that can offer advice to a very confused person who is lost in the world of Pet Porte & Sureflap reviews & is more confused than ever!


----------



## Lucyh (Dec 30, 2010)

Pet Porte is probably better but only if your door is near enough to a power point, I had to get Sureflap as it takes batteries and there is nowhere to plug in near my door. I have heard that Pet Porte also has a timer so you can set it to open in the morning which would be great. The Sureflap works fine but I don't know yet what happens when the batteries run out and whether he will get locked out!


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

I have a Pet Porte set on in only and it's worked fine, had it a year and moved house and transferred it over no problem. It has withstood a huge tabby Tom cat trying to get in so it's a solid build. The only problem is if the microchip has migrated but that's the same with any microchip door I guess.

Sorry I don't know about the Sureflap.


----------



## loopyloulou (Jan 12, 2012)

Thank you. Pet Porte is the answer most people are giving to my question!. But looking at reviews on there internet the Sureflap seems to have the most reviews and seems to be the one a lot of people buy...maybe because of price? There is no issue with cost or plug point as it will be right next to a pluck socket...but it is going into double glazing which is going to be costly so want to get the best for the furries. I too really like the night mode as i don't let them out at night (rural area=foxes!), but the only negative i have with Pet Porte is that some people have had trouble with the modes playing up, lights turning off, catflap being left on open when set otherwise  And on a more selfish level, i dislike the bulky porch design that sticks out to read the chip :blush: , but again if it's a better choice i can live with it!. The Sureflap seems more compact in design although with less features....aaaaargh!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I have a SureFlap for about 2 years and never had any issues with it, so it gets the :thumbsup: from me. 

It was easy to install and to program my Frankie  It runs on four AA batteries, when they are running low, a red light shows, I have only changed them once.


----------



## walkingcarpets (Aug 11, 2011)

loopyloulou said:


> Any microchip cat flap owners that can offer advice to a very confused person who is lost in the world of Pet Porte & Sureflap reviews & is more confused than ever!


It's down to preference as both do the same just variations on the type.

We chose PP and upgraded to newer model which has option of running on batteries in the event if mains were to go off. What I like about the PP is the options to program different modes with timer functions by pressing button. The sure flap if I recall is set manually by turning the disc.

One thing to be mindful of is, make sure your cat's microchip is comparable with the flap you decide to go for. At present, the biotherm chip doesn't work well with PP and they are looking making it assessible to more chips, whereas SF caters for all if not a wider range. You can call PP and ask our cat's chip will work if you give them the ID.

If you decide to go for the PP, this is a reliable supplier, they do the SF as well. Also with the PP, our socket is further down the hallway, we got an extension lead (PP designed) and this supplier sells it. We've clipped the lead out of way using cable clips, looks neat.

http://www.easyanimal.co.uk/

Hope this helps


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I have 2 PP flaps and am very happy with them. 

My cats' rough treatment broke one (a serious argument between 3 cats of mine and 2 entire toms, fought out on either side of - and straight through - the cat flap made the scanner get loose from the porch). It was still useable, I only had to use sticky tape to keep the scanner in place, but they simply replaced the entire flap. 

No problem at all.


----------



## Philski (May 28, 2010)

I have a Pet Porte too, but that's just because my vet stocked them - I didn't do any research between the two. I'm not sure about Sureflap, but PPs have oodles of options that you can programme in as well...

There is one (slight) issue with PPs, though; clever cats can get their claws into the side of the flap and pull it outwards and get in. I haven't seen this actually happen completely, but I have seen a local tom trying, and woke up one Sunday morning to see him walking around the flat, so I can only guess that's how he got in!


----------



## loopyloulou (Jan 12, 2012)

That's the issue i may have with Pet Porte...my strong athletic panther cat is an avid hunter and has broken many a cat flap when deciding he wanted to go out for a night prowl! (they are kept indoors overnight). I've read other reviews that the Pet Porte door is very easily opened/broken due to a slight gap? 
The other issue i have would be the size of the door. I would not class my cats as overweight, but one of the boys is quite big boned, muscular and fluffy and the girl is a bit 'portly' :blush: According to the Sureflap reviews it's quite a small door, so not sure if it would be uncomfortable for them to get through?  I know that Pet Porte is larger and would note pose a problem


----------



## pinkbetty (Dec 9, 2011)

We have the Sureflap and it's kept out two local cats that I've seen so far, and they threw themselves at it to try and get in! Very pleased with it. We did look at the Pet Porte but don't have a power point nearby. My parents have that one though and say their customer service is really good.


----------



## Lucyh (Dec 30, 2010)

The Sureflap is probably about average size I'd have thought.... Max is also "portly" and he manages ok. However his brother, who is much smaller, hasn't got to grips with any cat flaps yet, I did have a non-microchip one before and he didn't use that either, so it's not necessarily the Sureflap that's the problem, but they do have to push quite hard to open it I think, and it makes quite a loud click when the chip is sensed. I would have loved to get a timed one, to save me having to get up at dawn to open the door,  but sadly had to get the battery operated one. It works fine though, and although Max sometimes growls and punches other cats when they're on the other side of the door, they've never managed to get in 

It has a dial so you can lock it going in  , out or both ways


----------



## McSquirtle (Jan 13, 2012)

I have the pet Porte and can't rate it highly enough. It was easy to install, and the timer function is so useful (especially in summer when they want out a lot earlier as its lighter outdoors) I've never had any strays successfully break through but have seen a couple trying! Dexter my big boy also like to head but the thing in the middle of the night and it withstands him.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Frankie is quite a big cat (5.5kg) and he fits through the Sureflap door fine


----------



## brambley (Jun 4, 2010)

We decided to go with the SureFlap as my vet recommnded it and I didn't want to run a cable to the back door. We've had it for several years now and it's been great. We even took it with us when we moved earlier this year and it has kept out the new next door neighbour's cat, despite her best efforts to get in!

My two are on the *ahem* big boned side too and they have no trouble getting through the door. I think it comes with a money back guarantee though, so if it doesn't fit, you could always send it back.


----------



## Hazthought (Apr 19, 2012)

I recently tried to purchase a PetPorte cat flap from MicrochipCatFlaps.co.uk

I believe it to be a fraudulent company as they took payment and have not responded to any communication in the subsequent 30 days.

My advice is to not make the same mistake I did. Purchase elsewhere.


----------



## oggers86 (Nov 14, 2011)

We have had a Pet Porte for a couple of months now and had no major issues. It is possible for another cat to break in if they try hard enough, both of my two have forced their way in by running at it full speed. Probably a good thing or they would hurt their heads. This does cause a spring to come loose, leaving the cat flap open to everybody until its reset which I imagine would cause issues if we werent home. We have 2 neighbourhood cats that use our garden as a stake out point to stare each other out, I have never seen either try and use the flap but they are scared of us so even if I left the door wide open I cant see them coming in. 

The night mode is also useful, we used it for a couple of days but got fed up with the racket they made trying to get out so we left it open 24 hours which has resulted in 2 happier cats. Vet mode is also useful as it lets cats in but not out so if we were going to the vets or a cattery we would use the vet mode the night before to get the cats in but not out. 

I did have an issue which resulted in my stupidly and poor Elise's tail (shes had some bad luck with us lately ) basically I opened it from the inside like I was going out to let her in..she came through from outside and it ended up with her tail being trapped. If you dont do what I do then no cats limbs get trapped. 

The microchip reader is really good from a distance, I saw one of them running towards it yesterday (not at full speed) and it unlocked in plenty of time to let her in. However as I said before, running at it full pelt means it wont open in time so it gets forced open. 

All in all I am happy with our flap.


----------



## esterago (May 20, 2012)

Will microchipped pet portes work ok installed into a metal security flywire door or will the metal interfere with the scanner ?


----------

